# Question about the Inquisitors



## talarei07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Is it necessary for the storyline for the Inquisitors to have the bear theme or could this be changed?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2007)

The bear theme is unnecessary. I just thought it would look cool, and in the way back corners of my mind I decided that Leska got the idea for the inquisitors after encountering some primitive shamans in Sindaire, the country which keeps pet bears.

Changing it will make some of the illustrations make less sense, but that's it.


----------



## talarei07 (Aug 1, 2007)

I was gonna give them more of a Judge look from ff12.


----------

